# Preishammer: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 5,99 Euro anstatt 12,95 Euro [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juli 2009)

*Preishammer: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 5,99 Euro anstatt 12,95 Euro [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Preishammer: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 5,99 Euro anstatt 12,95 Euro [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Preishammer: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 5,99 Euro anstatt 12,95 Euro [ANZEIGE]


----------



## sTalK3R (7. Juli 2009)

*Preishammer: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 5,99 Euro anstatt 12,95 Euro [ANZEIGE]*

Finde es teils unverschämt Werbung zu verkaufen


----------



## JohnMcClane (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Preishammer: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 5,99 Euro anstatt 12,95 Euro [ANZEIGE]*



sTalK3R schrieb:


> Finde es teils unverschämt Werbung zu verkaufen



6,50 € Versandkosten ist auch ein bischen viel oder? Ich habe meine Wii verkauft und der Versand an den Käufer hat mich 5,90€ gekostet. Ne Wii mit Spielen wiegt mehr als ein T-Shirt.


----------



## Xel'Naga (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Preishammer: Das offizielle PCGH-T-Shirt für 5,99 Euro anstatt 12,95 Euro [ANZEIGE]*

Werde mir das PCGH-Shirt und das 3dfx-Shirt kaufen!

Dan werden es nur 3,50euro Versandkosten sein


----------

